
Usable hardware thrown away due to no software updates, let's talk about it - walidus
https://kastoestoramadus.github.io/os/2018/08/22/short-time-support-against-ecology.html
======
sicelo
PostmarketOS aims to deal with this very problem,
[https://postmarketos.org](https://postmarketos.org)

